# Media and PR jobs in Dubai



## Vivi (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi to everyone! this is my first post and for sure not the last one! 

I´m a portuguese woman living in London since 2006. However I´m getting fed up with this life and I need huge changes and different challenges.

I´ve been thinking about relocate to Dubai. I was wondering if anyone knows how is the media and PR market there?? Do they recruit if I´m still in London? It´s easy to get into? At the moment I´m working in advertising sales and journalism to a portuguese newspaper based in UK, but... I need more!!

Hope I can get an answer! Many thanks,
Vivi


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Vivi,

I've been looking for similiar positions myself (although more oriented to PR/Marketing/Communications) and at least in my experience I've found that PR and Journalism are fields where they ask for arabic speakers and nationals. That's been my experience anyway. Let's see how other feel about this,

Izzy


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Vivi

Can understand your frustration about life in London. Totally hectic and the weather doesn't help either!!

Would it not be an option to move out here with your present employer or join a London based newspaper/ magazine who operates in Dubai and then move out to Dubai with them. I do not work in PR/ Journalism but going on Izzy's post, I think this might be a good option as I'm sure that there are loads of international companies based in Dubai, whose target audience are expatriates from the country where they have their main base/ headquarters. How about companies based in Media City?

Good luck with the job search. I'm sure that you will find something. There is something for everyone in Dubai; it is just a case of looking for it.


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, I came across these threads post a search on PR in Dubai. Wanted to get a sense of how's the job scenario there and what are salaries like? Do they provide accommodation? Are corp comm jobs better? I have 3 years experience working with a MNC agency India with a number of foreign clients


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You're better getting a job in the UK that will relocate you to Dubai or within a large company here that need an internal PR person. The Lebanese have the agency side of things sewn up.

Also, if you see adverts for a certain whats on listings magazine, be warned they go through a lot of staff.

PS, I'd much rather be living in London than Dubai.


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> You're better getting a job in the UK that will relocate you to Dubai or within a large company here that need an internal PR person. The Lebanese have the agency side of things sewn up.
> 
> Also, if you see adverts for a certain whats on listings magazine, be warned they go through a lot of staff.
> 
> PS, I'd much rather be living in London than Dubai.


Well for someone from India, moving to the UAE is far more easier than going to the UK! Just wanted to get a sense of things, especially since word is that Dubai is on the rebound.


----------

